# Switch electronico 12V



## hsolorio (Jun 23, 2008)

Hola amigos, mi problema es que ya utilice el buscador pero ningun tema que encuentro me ayuda, el problema es: necesito hacer un circuito que mediante dos pulsadores independientes cada uno prenda y mantenga prendido un foquito de 12v y con el mismo pulsador se apague y mantenga apagado, es para la lampara de lectura de un automovil, solo se pueden colocar pulsadores y cada uno enciende cada foco independiente, ademas estoy apenas iniciando en esto de la electronica, he encontrado que se soluciona con un flip flop jk, o un biestable y unos relee de estado solido, pero en realidad quiero saber si alguiem pudiera colocar el diagrama de conexion desde los 12v los foquitos los componentes y que me dijeran los numeros de componentes para poder comprarlos, solo cuento con la tienda esteren, gracias a todos


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 23, 2008)

Hola.
Tal vez esto es lo que deseas.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## pepechip (Jun 23, 2008)

Lo mismo te resulte mas comodo utilizar un pulsador con enclavamiento mecanico.


----------



## hsolorio (Jun 24, 2008)

pepechip dijo:
			
		

> Lo mismo te resulte mas comodo utilizar un pulsador con enclavamiento mecanico.



Te lo agradezco mucho, el problema es que es una lampara ya armada a la que se le quemo el circuitro, y se puede reemplazar unicamente por otro circuito en el que solo hay espacio para un pulsador.....


----------



## hsolorio (Jun 24, 2008)

El aficionado te agradezco mucho tu diagrama, es lo que buscaba, ahora quisiera que me dijeras algunos datos, 1. el 1N404 tiene solo dos patitas, tienen algun orden, como se ve realmente...    2. el 4013 es un integrado de 14 patas, funciona a 12 volts estes y todos los circuitos del diagrama?... 3. el BC547 tiene tres patitas, tienen algun orden para conectarse?.... y finalmente 3.   el relay que consigo en steren se llama relay de estado solido y tiene cuatro patitas, que hago con las otras dos y cuales conecta, gracias.


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 25, 2008)

Hola-
El circuito funciona con 12V (soporta hasta 15V)
Sobre el relay puedes darme su código o una foto (ambos mejor)
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## hsolorio (Jun 25, 2008)

Hola elaficionado te agradezco mucho esta es la imagen de relay, disculpa una dudad más, es para un automovil, como puedo hacer que la corriente nunca exceda los 12v en el circuito, para que nada se queme, gracias una cosa más la parte que esta junto con el 1N4004 son acaso las dos patitas centrales del relay?
[/img]


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 25, 2008)

Hola.
Le añadí un par de condensadores y un diodo Zener de 12V 1W
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## hsolorio (Jun 25, 2008)

Hola, muchas gracias amigo elaficionado, cada ves se ve mas complejo pero mas padre, una pregunta más,  la 47ohm como la pido, y las 10k a cuantos wats o como pido este material? y los capacitores el de .1uf a que voltaje? en esteren esta el 100 000pf 50 v. este me sirve, gracias de antemano


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 25, 2008)

Hola.
Todas las resistencia son de 0.5 W (ó 1/2 W), solo pide 47 ohmios, 10000 ohmios (ó 10 K--- se dice diez ka)
El condensador está bien.
Por tus preguntas me da la impresión de que eres nuevo en la electrónica, si es así, te sugiero que mandes hacer el circuito a una persona que sea un tècnico en electrónica.
Suerte.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## hsolorio (Jun 25, 2008)

Hola, si, yo soy licenciado en matemáticas egresado de la Universidad Nacional Autónoma de méxico, pero desde pequeño que ha interesado la electrónica, he aprendido por distintos medios a hacer algunas cosas. como grabar las placas fenolicas, soldar, usar el multimetro, etc y a reparar otras pero no me he metido mucho en la literatura de la electrónica, por eso mis dudas algunas las he revisado, otras las supongo, pero quise abusar un poco de tu amabilidad para aprender más, te lo agradezco mucho elaficionado, sigo en contacto gracias de nuevo


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 25, 2008)

Hola.
Me comentario fue para que tu circuito no tenga problemas y todo salga bien.
Suerte.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## hsolorio (Jun 27, 2008)

Hola elaficionado, tengo una duda más, por cuestiones del diseño en la tabla fenólica, podría conectar el relay que dice 12v bateria directa a la toma que sale ya regulada de los capacitores y el dido zen?


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 27, 2008)

Hola.
Si te refieres a la bobina del relay.
Sí y no, para no, ese parte del ciruito está diseñada solo para que opere el C.I., para sí, se tendría que calcular otra resistencia (en lugar de la 47 ohm), pero, no pierdes nada con probar, tal vez, con una resistencia de 39 ohm, no haya problema.
Todo depende de ti (¿te gusta experimentar?)
Suerte.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## hsolorio (Jul 14, 2008)

Hola elaficionado, reportandome, que crees que mi circuito no funciono   , como puedo empezar a probar en donde esta el problema, le conecto la corriente y no pasa nada, cuento con un voltimetro digital.


----------



## hsolorio (Jul 14, 2008)

aqui te coloco como quedo finalmente ya en la tabla requerida, aver si le ves algo por favor, es el esquema, si requieres pongo una foto


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 14, 2008)

Hola.
Parece que la bobina del relay le fala la alimentación. Mira las flecha en el dibujo.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## eb7ctx (Jul 14, 2008)

Una cosa ... algunos reles de coche (automóvil)  tienen una corriente muy elevada, seria mejor poner en lugar de un bc 547 un BD 135/7 para evitar que se rompa al rato de funcionar


----------



## hsolorio (Jul 16, 2008)

Hola elaficionado muchas gracias, pero esa alimentación de 12v en la bobina del relee no aparece en el diagrama que me diste , me puedes indicar como va.


----------



## hsolorio (Jul 16, 2008)

Hola de nuevo el aficionado, ya encontre el problema, resulta que en el segundo diagrama que elaboraste no aparece a conexion del relay, en el primero si, bueno pues a tratar de nuevo


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Hola.
Tienes razón, en el segundo gráfico no puse esa conexión (en el primer gráfico si está conectado el relay).
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## hsolorio (Jul 16, 2008)

Hola, muchas gracias, una pregunta más, entonce la alimentación de la bobina del relay va con 12v regulados, no directos de la bateía?


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Hola.
En el circuito inicial va a la batería, después, preguntaste si se podía poner un regulador al circuito.
Como puedes ver, puedes conectarlo de las dos maneras, tú eliges cual usar.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## hsolorio (Jul 17, 2008)

Hola elaficionado, te agradezco muchisimo el apoyo que me estas dando, he aprendido muchisimo, ya realice el diagrama final, quisiera que lo observaras y me dieras tus comentarios antes de imprimirlo en la tabla fenólica, me harías ese favor?, muchas gracias de nuevo

ha y una cosa más, el bd135 se conecta igual que el bc547?


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 17, 2008)

Hola.
El condensador de 0.1uF debe estar lo más cerca posible del C.I. 
El transistor BC547 está bien para el relay, pero hay te pongo los pines del BD135.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## hsolorio (Jul 17, 2008)

Te lo agradezco mucho el aficionado, pues a ver como me sale... que te parece el capacitor de .1uf en esta posición.


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 17, 2008)

Hola.
Perfecto.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## hsolorio (Jul 21, 2008)

Hola el aficionado, te platico que ya arme el circuito pero presenta algunos sintomas: al conectarlo los dos relevadores se activa y los dos focos encienden pero el foco del lado izquierdo del esquema anterior es decir el mas alejado del CI ancience con mayor intencidad sin embargo al presionar el pulsador el foco mas cercano al CI a veces se apaga y aveces no, pero el mas alejado al CI no se puede apagar, que será?. 

gracias de antemano


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 21, 2008)

Hola.
Una pregunta ¿el CI está soldado a la placa o está sobre un porta CI o socket de CI?.
Porque ese tipo CI no se debe soldar, es muy sensible al calor, es algo que me olvidé de comentarte.
Sobre el interruptor no tomé encuenta el efecto de rebote, los interruptores al ser mecánicos tienen una acción de rebote, algo así como si se conectaran 2 ó más veces, cuando se les acciona.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## eb7ctx (Jul 22, 2008)

Si, lo que dice elaficionado es cierto, la suciedad en los contactos te puede hacer efectos rarisimos de conexión falsa, con los ordenadores pasa igual que tienen pulsadores para accionar, como tenga mal contacto te conecta y desconecta en la misma pulsación, si puedes desmonta lo y limpia las partes mecánicas, o en su defecto un poco de spray limpia contactos


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Jul 22, 2008)

Ponele un condensador a +B hasta la pata del pulsador 0.1uf con eso deberia andar bien.


----------



## hsolorio (Jul 22, 2008)

Hola muchas gracias por las respuestas, el aficionado, si lo habia conectado directo a la placa, pero ahora ya cloque la base y a veces funciona bien pero a veces al poner la corriente se quedan los dos focos prendidos y lo logro apagarlos, ahora carapalida, como es eso de

"Ponele un condensador a +B hasta la pata del pulsador 0.1uf con eso deberia andar bien" , com,o se veria en el esquema? o directo en la tabla, y que opinas el aficionado, muchas gracias amigos, este es uno de los foros más interesantes y útiles que he conseguido ver en internet, gracias de nuevo


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 22, 2008)

Hola.
Para que las luces no prendan cuando el conectas el voltaje, las patas 3 y 11 deben tener 0V (o un valor cercano a 0V), coloca una resistencia de 100K ó más en paralelo en cada interruptor.
Prueba esto para ver si no se prenden las luces cuando le pones el voltaje.
Sobre el condensador, lo probaremos después de solucionar el problema del encendido de las luces cuando energizas el circuito.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## hsolorio (Jul 23, 2008)

hola elaficionado, ya coloque las resistencias y se sigue activando el circuito enetgizarlo, un momento despues se puede apagar uno de los foquitos con el pulsador, el que esta más cerca del CI pero el otro no, crees que este quemado alguno de los transistores o algo asi, que pasara'


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Jul 23, 2008)

Lo probaste antes al circuito, andaba bien?
me imagino que pusiste los rele antes de la R de 47ohm a los 12v directos.
Otra cosa se queda activado el rele o el IC (pusiste los bc ) podrias poner una r de 33k de la base del transistor a masa
Los TR estan bien orientados?

Che que buena placa, que programa usas?


----------



## hsolorio (Jul 23, 2008)

Hola karapalida, no probe antes el circuito, los rele son conectados directo a la bateria del auto a los 12v directos. al energizar el circuito se activan los dos rele y se encienden los focos, un momento despues con el pulsador puedo apagar el foco que esta más cerca del CI, y el otro solo a veces funciona, oriente bien los transisitores.

una cosa más cuando coloque la base para el CI la primera ves lo puse al reves y se quemo el CI, crees que se haya quemado otro componente como los transistores?

Y no me vas a crees pero la unica forma de hacer esta placa fue directo en Microsoft Power Point.


----------



## hsolorio (Jul 23, 2008)

Hola el aficionado, oye no tendre algun problema con el transistor, se me hace que es el que esta dejandop pasar tierra?


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 23, 2008)

Hola.
Estoy pensando lo que haz dicho, tal vez, sólo, tal vez, algún dispositivo no esté bueno.
Tienes un mutímetro.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## hsolorio (Jul 23, 2008)

Si, tengo un multimetro, los diodos los volvi a poner nuevos por si acaso, ¿puedes decirme como pruebo lo transistores?


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 23, 2008)

Hola.
Prueba el transistor que controla la luz que no puede apagar.

Usa la función ohmímetro, mide la base (punta roja del ohmímetro) y el emisor (punta negra del ohmímetro) debe darte 600 ó más (escala de 2000 ohm), mide las mismas patas, pero cambiado el orden de las punta del ohmímetro, debe medir abierto. Haces lo mismo con la base y el colector, las medidas deben parecerse.
Si tienes la función medir diodos usa esta opción, de manera similar a la empleada con el ohmímetro.
Por supuesto debes medir colector y emisor de manera similar a la forma de medir base emisor, pero aquí las medidas deben de ser de circuito abierto, en ambos casos. El transistor debe estar fuera del circuito.
Si en algunas de las medidas no corresponde a lo que te he dicho, el transistor está mal.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## hsolorio (Jul 23, 2008)

Prfecto, lo medire, pero aun me surge la duda de por que se enciende al energizarlo, podrias mirar de nuevo mi tabla a ver si no conecte algo mal por favor


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Jul 23, 2008)

tendrias que resetear los f en cuanto se conecte, como hacerlo?

levanta la masa de la pata de reset pones una r de 22k entre la pata reset y masa (para cada uno)

desde el positivo pone una r de 47k en paralelo con un capacitor  de 100nf(nano) seguido por un diodo en serie y de ahi  para cada pata de reset 

Eso te va a resetear los F cada ves que le des alimentacion. Saludos


----------



## hsolorio (Jul 24, 2008)

Gracias karapalida, pero olvide decirte que yo soy nuevo en esto de la electronica y no entiendo bien lo que me dices   me lo podrias explicar en un esquema o algo asi por favor


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Jul 24, 2008)

mas o menos algo asi


----------



## hsolorio (Jul 25, 2008)

Elaficionado, karapalida, no funciona, ya cambie los transistores, ya revise todo y sigue igual, al conectarlo a corriente los dos focos prenden y un rato despues solo se puede apagar el que esta cerca del CI el otro no, que hagoooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 25, 2008)

Hola.
Puede ser que el C.I. no esté bien, si puedes cambialo. El circuito de karapalida, cambia la resistencia 22K por una de 1K.
Chao.
elaficionado


----------



## hsolorio (Jul 25, 2008)

hola, ya cambié el integrado dos veces y con los tres integrados funciona igual, entonces consideras que debo agregarle el circuito de karapalida


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 25, 2008)

Hola.
Si es una buena opción.
Vas a tener que modificar tu placa.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## hsolorio (Jul 25, 2008)

Hola elaficionado, voy a tratar agregando este circuito y te comento que pasa, tambien te digo que estare de vacaciones 1 semana, por lo que tal ves no pueda escribir pero en una semana les comento como me fue, muchas gracias a los dos elaficionado y karapalida, selos agradezco infinitamente y estamos en contacto


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 23, 2012)

Hola.
Aquí te dejo algo para que lo analices.
Hay un circuito impreso que hice, paro no soy experto en eso.
Vas a tener ver como haces el tuyo, ya que, por ejemplo los relays e interrptores no son todos iguales (hay de nuchas formas y tamaños).
La imagen IMPRESO-01-E-COBRE.gif
muesta la forma de como se ve el lado del cobre del circuito impreso.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 26, 2012)

Hola.

Me olvidé de decirte que uses un *porta circuito integrado*, de manera que no será necesrio soldar el circuito integrado. Este circuito integrado es muy delicado de usar y de soldar.

 

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## chepao (Oct 7, 2013)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> Le añadí un par de condensadores y un diodo Zener de 12V 1W
> Chao.
> elaficionado.




para que sirve el diodo en la bobina del relay??


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 8, 2013)

Hola.

Para proteger el transistor, cuando la bobina del relay se queda sin energía, lanza voltaje negativo y el diodo absorbe ese voltaje.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------

